# Questions in FORM 80 and 1221



## giro123 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dear all ,

I lodged yesterday a 175 subclass visa , today i got the notification from IMMI containing the required documents

they asked the fill form 80 and 1221 

i downloaded the forms , and looked them over , and i came across some questions that i need your assistance to fill them

FORM 80

before the first question , they ask why i am applying to this visa , i can answer MIgrant ( as i am applying for immigration ) , and permanent resident ( as this is my intention ) 
which one is better

Q8 - q9 -q 10 how was your citizenship aquired , and when ? , i was born in egypt , lived in egypt , have an egyptian national id , egyptian passport 
can you please guide me 

Q30 details of intended visit to Australia ? it is supposed to be as soon as the visa is granted , how would i predict this 

==========

FORM 1221

Q19 - Q 20 - Q21 details of intended arrival in australia , how long would i stay and where would i stay ? Also how would i know this , my place of stay will most probably depend on the location of work

Thanks in advance


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

giro123 said:


> FORM 80
> 
> before the first question , they ask why i am applying to this visa , i can answer MIgrant ( as i am applying for immigration ) , and permanent resident ( as this is my intention )
> which one is better


As your visa is offshore (175), put a check-mark in *Migrant*



> Q8 - q9 -q 10 how was your citizenship aquired , and when ? , i was born in egypt , lived in egypt , have an egyptian national id , egyptian passport
> can you please guide me


Q8: EGYPTIAN
Q9: BIRTH
Q10: Your date of birth



> Q30 details of intended visit to Australia ? it is supposed to be as soon as the visa is granted , how would i predict this


Q30: 
Proposed date of travel: Approximately 2 years or so from lodgement perhaps? (I'm not sure of that)
Proposed place of arrival: The city you will first land in
Period of time permitted: Indefinite
Purpose of journey: migration
Additional periods of authorised stay: leave blank
Address: "Not applicable"

==========



> FORM 1221
> 
> Q19 - Q 20 - Q21 details of intended arrival in australia , how long would i stay and where would i stay ? Also how would i know this , my place of stay will most probably depend on the location of work
> 
> Thanks in advance


Similar to Form 80 Q30

NB I would highly recommend you seek help from DIAC or a registered migration agent whenever needed...Please don't take my reply as a definitive answer.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

When I filled in my form, I searched this forum and other expat/migration forums (that came up through search engines) - you will find some answers. I took the answers from here and there (made some comparisons) before filling up my own form.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

fields like date of arrival, address etc.. jsut write Unknown. We got an email from the CO, she has mentioned it in the mail, instead of writing not applicable it should be unknown. There are fields wehre you can not fill in words but just dates, leave them blank


----------

